# New 740i owner advice?



## owls27 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey everybody!

I recently purchased a 2000 740i with 93K from a private party. I am really excited to get into this community with all you, and want to take the proper maintenance with my new BMW. I have read the manual and have been reading through the forums, but I just want to check with you guys to see if you have any advice for preventative measure? So far my car has been great, it's just I am sure your guys experience with the e34 can be helpful to me or even if you know of a real good thread.


I have never had my dashboard tell me when things require service (besides check engine ), so I just want to make sure I am not forgetting something, just because a light didn't go on. 

Thanks for your help! I put up a picture of it, I bought it as you see it. 

Gerald


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Try searching this forum for "common problems" or "E38 problems."

First thoughs -

Cooling system (radiator, water pump, thermostat, fan, fan clutch).

Power steering leaks? Often just hoses/connections.

There are various opinions about an auto transmission fluid flush (with only correct fluid and filter). Many say you should do it right away, or never... after 100 to 120K miles, some report problems after a flush.​
Take a look at www.e38.org for all kinds of DIY write ups.


----------



## carguy63 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Radiator sysytem failure !!!*

I just had a full "meltdown" last month...actually it was the radiator,expansion tank,water pump and thermostat but at 121,000 miles this month it was the alternator at 123,400 miles all else seems to be fine.all other maint and such has always been done on time.big thing to remember to change your interior cabin filters all 4 (2 inside car 2 under hood) really allows the hvac system to fuction so much easier.


----------



## owls27 (Mar 16, 2008)

*typo*

yeah sorry i wrote e34 instead of e38....typo, honestly...

M Wong. thank you I will definitely check that out....

Carguy wow, out of curiosity, was there a reason why all of that failed at the same time? Or it just happens? I'm sure it couldn't have been prevented...


----------

